# Bottecchia Bicycles - Share your photos with us.



## gizmocycling (Jul 28, 2015)

We are interested in all things Bottecchia.  Please share your photos, stories, etc.  Thank you very much.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 29, 2015)

This is mine.  Had it for sale for $380 but was not able to sell it.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 29, 2015)

2old2race7 said:


> This is mine.  Had it for sale for $380 but was not able to sell it.  View attachment 228187View attachment 228188




1989 Aelle Tretubi Special?


----------

